# Display Rahmen biegt sich beim Aufklappen auf  - Reparatur möglich?



## betagurkeBLN (9. April 2020)

*Display Rahmen biegt sich beim Aufklappen auf  - Reparatur möglich?*

Hallo Community, 

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Acer Aspire 5 a515 51G 303x. 

Link zum Laptop: Acer Aspire 5 A515-51G-303X | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Beim Aufklappen des Display biegt sich der Rahmen vom Display auf (siehe Fotos). Wenn das Display in einem 90 Grad Winkel zur Tastatur steht, liegt der Rahmen normalerweise an. Ab 90 Grad biegt sich der Rahmen immer mehr auf. Ab ca. 110 Grad ist der "aufgebogene Abstand" in etwa fingerbreit. Vermutlich / Scheinbar "dreht" das Display auf einer Seite nicht mehr mit. 

Daher meine Frage: Kann ich das selber reparieren oder muss das ein Fachmann machen? Wie viel würde eine solche Reparatur in etwa kosten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Voraus! 

LG, 
gurke


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. April 2020)

*AW: Display Rahmen biegt sich beim Aufklappen auf  - Reparatur möglich?*



betagurkeBLN schrieb:


> Beim Aufklappen des Display biegt sich der Rahmen vom Display auf (siehe Fotos). Wenn das Display in einem 90 Grad Winkel zur Tastatur steht, liegt der Rahmen normalerweise an. Ab 90 Grad biegt sich der Rahmen immer mehr auf. Ab ca. 110 Grad ist der "aufgebogene Abstand" in etwa fingerbreit. Vermutlich / Scheinbar "dreht" das Display auf einer Seite nicht mehr mit.


 Typische Acer-Krankheit.
Die Hohlbolzen in den Scharnieren sind nicht langzeitgeschmiert und die Passung zu sehr auf Übergangspassung dimensioniert.
Dann hängt das ganze und die Scharniere brechen aus dem Gehäuse aus.



betagurkeBLN schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage: Kann ich das selber reparieren oder muss das ein Fachmann machen?


 Mann kann das Ganze ölen, aber so, wie es aussieht, ist es schon zu spät.



betagurkeBLN schrieb:


> Wie viel würde eine solche Reparatur in etwa kosten?


 Mehr, als ein Neugerät.
Die Acer sind sehr auf Kante genäht und im Inneren oft mit vielen Verbindungen und Steckern "gesegnet".
Der Umbau in ein anderes Gehäuse kommt daher oft auf einige hundert Euro.


----------



## betagurkeBLN (9. April 2020)

*AW: Display Rahmen biegt sich beim Aufklappen auf  - Reparatur möglich?*

Danke Dir erstmal für die Antwort - schade, dass man da nichts machen kann. Also du hast Recht, das Scharnier blockiert ab einem gewissen Winkel und dreht nicht mehr mit, dadurch biegt sich der Rahmen auf. 

Kann man das Scharnier nicht irgendwie "lockern" bzw. "wieder drehfähig" machen und den Rahmen dann kleben? 

Es ist wirklich nur der Rahmen, das Display ist aktuell noch nicht betroffen. Ich habe aber etwas Angst, dass irgendwelche Staubpartikel oder anderer Dreck ins Display kommt. 

Muss jetzt keine Profi-Reparatur sein. Ein DIY-Quick-Fix würde mir ausreichen


----------



## flx23 (10. April 2020)

*AW: Display Rahmen biegt sich beim Aufklappen auf  - Reparatur möglich?*

Frag dich einfach mal beim Acer Support an. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei einem Lenovo und mir wurde es für ca. 60 Euro repariert (Rahmen des Displays getauscht)


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. April 2020)

*AW: Display Rahmen biegt sich beim Aufklappen auf  - Reparatur möglich?*



betagurkeBLN schrieb:


> Kann man das Scharnier nicht irgendwie "lockern" bzw. "wieder drehfähig" machen und den Rahmen dann kleben?


 Das geht.
Aber wen  die Stehbolzenhalterungen schon angerissen sind, kommen die irgendwann mit den Scharnieren raus.

Ich hab hier einen alten Acer liegen für damaks 800.- EUR mit ausgerissenen Bolzen.
Alle sind raus, komplett am Fuß abgerissen.

Leider baut Acer manchmal fürchterlich servicefeindliche Laptops, wo man alles ausbauen muß um an die Scharnierfüße zu kommen.

Und mit 60.- EUR wirst Du da nicht weit kommen.
Das reicht gerade mal für's Gehäuse.
Acer Aspire 5 (A515-51G-303X) Ersatzteile - Akkus, Tastaturen, Netzteile und mehr, alles bei ipc-computer.de, aber nur das Oberteil.

Sollte es Acer für einen annehmbaren Preis macht, könnte man gleich das, sorry, Steinzeit-Display auf Full-HD tauschen:
IPS LED Display (FHD 1920x1080) matt slimline für Acer Aspire 5 (A515-51G-303X) - ipc-computer.de.
IPC baut es sogar ein für 40.- EUR Aufpreis und das ist günstig.
Das Display ist allerdings zu teuer bei IPC, aber ich hab noch keinen anderen Lieferanten gefunden.

Die Grafikkarte schafft es und es wertet den Laptop enorm auf.


----------



## betagurkeBLN (11. April 2020)

*AW: Display Rahmen biegt sich beim Aufklappen auf  - Reparatur möglich?*

Danke erstmal für den ausführlichen Beitrag - allerdings wollte ich den Laptop eigentlich verkaufen, um wieder auf einen stationären PC umzusteigen. Der Laptop ist bei mir eigentlich auch im stationären Betrieb, am HDMI-Port hängt ein FHD Monitor.

Ich werde es wohl dabei belassen. Danke dennoch!


----------

